# New here! My muddy pony, Ethan.



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

All I'm good for is horse photos, so I thought I'd make my first post pictures.

My name is Larissa and I'm in SW Indiana.

This is Ethan my who knows what cross I rescued in August. He's my heart. 










Isn't he beautiful? I can't wait till he sheds out.

I know he's a mess but when mud is knee deep I didn't see any point in grooming him out today. I might ride a smidge tomorrow so I'll do it then.




Sarah Ann is my 6 month old Great Dane. Her and Ethan tore it up in the lot for a bit.



















I love this photo because of what he was doing. He was snorting and blowing out his nose. Like he was telling every blade of grass in that lot he was the boss.























Speed demon. 









I can't wait till it dries out again. There is some back roads that are long and straight and dirt. Last summer I'd just let 'em go and we'd fly. I loved it!

<3


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!!!

Great action shots!!! I'd love to have a camera that was better at those speed shots!!!

Now Ethan......Well, he's just not that into you and I'm thinking he needs to come hang out with me! *beginning of evil plot to horse nap that darling mud ball*

He's actually quite handsome, I can't wait to see spring pics with him all slicked out!!!

Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Welcome to the forum!!!!
> 
> Great action shots!!! I'd love to have a camera that was better at those speed shots!!!
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the welcome. This place is cute! I love the layout. Ethan is such a charmer, people who don't even like horses (my boyfriend) even like Ethan. He's SUCH a ham.

He is SO beautiful when he's not muddy or fuzzy. 

This is what that poor old man looked like when I met him. This was not my barn the photo was taken but I took the picture.










And without his winter fuzz. I love him! I'm actually torn on what color he is. He doesn't have a dorsal stripe. I've been told so many different things.

Any ideas?













You wanna work up a convoy to steal a horse, wait till I post Keegan.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

He and your dane are beautiful! He has such a shine in some photos, and the color, I'm wondering if he isn't a champagne... but that is one color I don't know much about  I can post photos of him on equinecolor's forum for you if you'd like and let you know what everyone there thinks. Just let me know


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to the HF!!!

Ethan is very lovely!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

He's soooo amazingly georgous!!!!!!!!!!!!! You've done a great job with him, and it sounds like he's a great horse who loves to have fun.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome! He is really pritty. Do you know his breed?


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

He is gorgeous!!! Even all muddy and fuzzy! and i love how he and Sarah Ann match, well, sort of... she just needs a blaze and four white socks!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forums. What a neat looking horse. Do you have any info on him? name? height? what are your plans with him? He looks like a happy guy


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> Welcome to the forums. What a neat looking horse. Do you have any info on him? name? height? what are your plans with him? He looks like a happy guy


Well the schmoo I bought him from told me he was a rare solid Appaloosa at first. Then he was a Buckskin, as in his breed was Buckskin. Then he was a Saddlebred and finally by the end of our conversation he was a National Freckled Show Horse.

So really. I have no idea what he is. My farrier and I agree that he may be a Saddlebred cross. 

As I said in the post, his name is Ethan. He's 13 years old and he's 15.2

No plans for him, he's just my trail buddy. My barn is a stone throw from 850 acres of horse trails in a state park. So we spend many days thought the year enjoying the forest. 

He is a very happy guy.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

travlingypsy said:


> Welcome! He is really pritty. Do you know his breed?



No, I'm not really too sure what he really is. Maybe a Saddlebred cross. The way he moves looks like a Saddlebred. Big knee action. Not sure though, and his owner before him was kind of a putz. So I'll never know. 100 percent wonderful though. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you to everyone else for the kind words and welcome. 

CheyAut I just may take you up on the offer for that horse color forum. There is always so much debate between my horse friends about what color he is.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok I'm going to ask on there and let you know what they say 

Edit: the site isn't playing nice right now, will try again tomarrow


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> Ok I'm going to ask on there and let you know what they say
> 
> Edit: the site isn't playing nice right now, will try again tomarrow



Sweet. I can't wait to see what they say.


I also see you have a Friesian. <3 We'll be fast friends for sure. I'm a Friesian nerd.

I love Oege bloodlines. I play with an Oege baby all the time.  Her name is Willow. Her sire is Rintse, and his sire is Oege. She's a cute filly.  She's in that gawky almost two year old stage right now. Cute as a button but kinda ugly too.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow your Ethan (and great dane for that matter) is absolutely gorgeous, mud and all! What amazing shots... I wish I was that lucky to snap pics of my guys doing that - and NOT have them blur badly!
x


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I had a Friesian, but she died last November 
Friesians of CheyAut Ranch

We'll have some again someday, but not until we move to Ky (our dream!). I did just buy a Fell pony though


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> I had a Friesian, but she died last November
> Friesians of CheyAut Ranch
> 
> We'll have some again someday, but not until we move to Ky (our dream!). I did just buy a Fell pony though


Oh dear I'm sorry. I didn't pick though your website and only looked at the top half the that page. My puppy was begging to go out and by the time I got back I closed everything up and crashed.

So sorry for your loss, she was a beauty. My childhood pony passed on much the same way.

I hope to one day own my own Friesian. For now I'm content to be as involved with them as I am. They are a wonderful breed. Steal your hearts. What did you name 'em?

If you do move to KY we'll be two hours away. We'll have to have a Friesian play day.

FELL PONIES! Dawh. How could those little ponies get ANY more cute? I don't think it's possible. I'd love to have one of them too!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks. Not a day goes by I don't think of her and miss her 

Can't wait to get to Ky... hubby keeps looking at places for sale there. Just not a good time to sell our place  Good time to buy, but can't do that if we can't sell ours! And we need to make a bit of a profit on ours so we can move the horses. But someday!!!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Forgot to say, I re-looked at the photos and he can't be champagne, they have different colored eyes. The color forum has been down but I was just informed of the back up forum so I will ask there. I'm assuming he's a buckskin though... just a cool and not-typical shade


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> Forgot to say, I re-looked at the photos and he can't be champagne, they have different colored eyes. The color forum has been down but I was just informed of the back up forum so I will ask there. I'm assuming he's a buckskin though... just a cool and not-typical shade



Cool thanks! His eyes are a dark brown.


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

your a really good photographer and he's beautiful


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are some really breath taking photos. Good for you, he's a gorgeous little thing


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok here are the responses so far... 

"If its a gaited horse it could be some shade of Champgne (sp?)..she could test him.. for some reason I dont think he is JUST Buckskin,he looks differnt."

I replied with "I thought champagne at first, too, but the eye color isn't right for it I think? Champagne is the one color I really don't know well though "

"Yea , your right about the eye color, maybe Pearl? He jsut seems a bit odd for just plain Buckskin, especially in the shed/slick coat pic"

"So is he gaited or not? Because seriously, before I even scrolled down to his ever-changing breed, I thought he looked like an Appaloosa and if so, that could be doing funky things to his color. I guess even if he is gaited he could be Appaloosa or part-Appaloosa. Hmm" (ps not all champagnes are gaited, but more champagnes are gaited than not)

"His eyes are amber, they're just a dark amber. His skin is lighter than I would expect of a cream dilute, so yes I think amber champagne is perfectly plausible. 
But, I have to say, my first instinct was palomino and I still wouldn't find it that surprising if he was"

"Ditto ACC. I say champagne but also wouldnt be surprised if he was palomino"



There is a lab that will test all colors (maybe not pearl as I think UCDavis is the only one who can test for that at this time?) for only $40. They're slower than the other labs, but much cheaper if you're getting multiple tests. I asked for the website for you if you're interested. If you'd like to join in on the discussion, the website for that forum is Equine Forum - Login go into horse color, buckskin? You'll have to join in order to see the threads. If the other site ever gets back up you can read on there, but no new members can get in as it requires approval and the owner is MIA, which probably has something to do with it being down!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

some more replies...

"I could see how he could be a palomino. His legs are really light"

"Chestnut with something funky going on... "

"tricky one... :S

first glace wild bay buckskin...
but then I see way too much mottling around the eye for a black based horse and the skin looks more Pally...
sooty pally...but what would sooty not leave a splotch anywhere but ankles and main and tail?
appy is a possibility imo....but I dont know enough about that, just that it does really wierd things to normal colors...
doesn't he look a little like that wierd QH (or was it paint?) that turned out to be a cream/pearl? wish I could remember his name....."

"Cream/Pearl would be much lighter IMO.
Palomino... if it can do this to the mane:
http://www.hilldalefarm.com/chexnujewel/chexnuchex3.jpg
"


----------

